# Weed ID



## nycbob (Aug 7, 2020)

Any idea what weeds these are? What post herbicide can I use to eradicate it? Thanks.


----------



## ColeLawn (Nov 11, 2020)

CCO spiked with Trimec/broadleaf.


----------



## nycbob (Aug 7, 2020)

What is CCO?


----------



## Frank Galvin (Aug 10, 2021)

The first looks like a clover of some type and a general weed and feed takes care of that for me. But the second one I'm also having a problem with. I've resorted to Roundup, but it comes right back. I had controlled it somewhat with a Bayer weed product, but it was minimally effective and now it's out of control.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Wild violet is the other one. Use anything with Triclopyr in it and it will take a couple applications.


----------



## Frank Galvin (Aug 10, 2021)

Thanks that's very helpful. I checked everything I have and none have Triclopyr - no wonder nothing worked. I ordered it from Domyown. Thanks again.


----------

